# cable and pulley



## abs111999 (Nov 11, 2009)

I need to skid logs downhill,firewood, 20 inch diameter Fir ...winches are too much $..
What is the smallest size cable I can get for dragging and where is the best online buy for it..??
I need a pulley to turn around a tree and drive the truck down the road,dragging the log
down the hill.. 150FT maybe..
. anyone got any creative ideas or pics for this,,??


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Nov 11, 2009)

you can get a 3,000lbn winch from harbor freight for $40 includes everything and a roller fairlead. you will spend just as much for cable, and 3,000 will pull alot, especially down hill. i bought one and mounted it to the bumper of the truck works great and its even camo! lol


----------



## abs111999 (Nov 11, 2009)

if you were doing a manual setup ,, what size cable would you use? I saw 3/8 steel winch cable for 70$ 150 ft. Sound like a good price or no?? 
and is there a 5000 lb winch for 100$ somewhere? What size cable would it have..??
I need one that would disconnect from pull if it was straining... it would stop pulling if it was overloading...


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is how i would do a manual setup as per how you described and i would also use 1/2" cable but i am usually over cautious on cable


----------



## abs111999 (Nov 11, 2009)

that looks good....
where would you buy 3/8 or 5/16 cable online??


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Nov 11, 2009)

couldnt tell you i buy cable from farm and fleet. If you google it you should find it easily. i wouldnt use anything under 3/8. and make sure the pulley is up to the task dont want to cheap out there. be very careful logs will get away real quick going downhill and you got to watch them close.


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Nov 11, 2009)

try these sites:
http://www.e-rigging.com/index.cfm
www.eriggingsupply.com
they should have what you need


----------



## cowtipper (Nov 11, 2009)

I was told the block should be rated 2x the pulling power of the winch, so a 3000lb pull should have a 6000lb rating


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 13, 2009)

*Gypo Shotgun*

Thats what you need . If the ground has enough deflection tail holt your line (cable) to a stump above and behind your logs you want to get down , then have a small light chocker with a small block (pulley) in the eye of the what is in essence a cat or skidder chocker ..... .chock your log , pull the sky line over and put the block on the sky line and put the pin in ... Run for your life and have the ,( yarder engineer) go ahead and tighten the skyline . If you have sufficient lift , and pulling power , as the sky line tightens , gravity will cause the log to ride down the skyline under the block (Pulley) ... You will need to slack the line in time to stop the log before it gets the donkey puncher ...... I,ve done it with a small sled, single drum donkey . and small blocks with about 5" dia sheaves . We used Rope for chokers .. I,ve also done it with a boom truck , and I,ve done it with a pickup ... Once I almost did it with my skiff , But just jerked them into the narrows with the tow line ......
. You need enough lift , so the drag from the end of the log on the ground is over come by the gravity pulling it down the skyline ...... 30 feet should do but more is better..


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 13, 2009)

What the OP is describing is pretty comonly done. I would use 3/8" fiber core. The Red Chinese galvanized stuff sells for around fifty cents per foot in a 200' piece. You can find a 4" Mckissick block (a snatch block with a shackle, not a hook) on ebay for around fifty dollars. The imported blocks are alot cheaper but they are poor quality. A flea market is a good place to find one too. For your anchor a 4" wide nylon strap or better yet a double tickness nylon strap works great. The block's shackle will fit both end loops of the strap so nothing will come undone. You can pull your logs downhill with a truck but you should have a spotter with a radio. Make sure you know what the "bight of the line" is. Don't let anyone inside the angle of the bight because they could be killed or severely injured. Go slow and take care.


----------

